# Calming food



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all

This might be a silly question but can anyone recommend a food that may help calm my dog? He's currently being fed natural dog food company with a bit of wainwrights and his behaviour has really changed - not for the better. Any help would be appreciated. 

He has been to thevet and there is nothing medically wrong


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you always fed this?


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

He has always had the wainwrights. I changed to the ndfc about a month ago after reading such good things about it.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Which one of the foods are you feeding? and is there a protein difference between that and what you were feeding?


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I fed Fish4Dogs for ages but changed to Skinners Duck and Rice about 5 weeks ago. I have seen a drop in excitability although it may just be a perception thing, if you know what I mean. I was concerned about the food at first as it was quite a drop in protein level, but then again that might be the reason for the calmer behaviour.

If your dogs behaviour has changed since you switched food then its a good bet the diet is to blame, look at the protein levels of the food and compare with your dogs normal activity level. I would consider 15-20% protein to be quite low, for an older, less active dog. 25ish% for a normal active, healthy pet and anything more for working or competing dogs who expend a lot of energy during their normal daily routine.

My Skinners is around 22% if memory serves (it seldom does these days!) and so I top that up with meaty bones, chicken joints and whole raw eggs.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I was feeding the chicken & rice. I got the Taster pack that they do. The protein level is 20% across all 3 of the different flavours. I have contacted them and am arranging to send the 2 I haven't opened back for a refund


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I also saw a drop in exhuberance when I changed to skinners (salmon and rice) so changing food may help.

Could it be the N dog Food Co - was everything ok on wainwrights?


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

The wainwrights is fine. Maybe he needs more protein??? He's a 2.5 yr old miniature schnauzer who needs to be on a low fat food as he's probe to putting on weight. I may get some samples from skinners and see how he goes


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

That would be a good idea, or possibly stick with the wainwrights as you know it suits him. Its a good food altho a little more expensive.

Another good one is Vitalin Adult Maintenance Chicken. The only one vitalin do thats cereal free and unlike skinners, it has a decent meat quantity. (I never had any problems with skinners and used to give mine a chicken wing and various bits and bobs to top up the meat content).

Hope you soon have him back to normal


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you. Did try the vitalin but he really didn't get on with it

Have requested some samples from skinners


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope they do the trick. Heidi wouldnt give the duck and rice sample houseroom but couldnt get enough of the salmon (I'm sure she knew the salmon was the most expensive)
Let us know how you get on.
Skinners send decent sized samples which is a bonus.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks x

I have found some his old barking heads so have given him some if that this morning until the samples arrive


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

May be thats the way to go if he was ok on it instead of making too many changes?


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Thin you are right. It's so hard as you just want the best for them!


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

The skinners were waiting for me when I got home. Put a couple of pieces in each hand. He was more interested in the salmon but he also like the duck too. I have mixed it in with the barking heads have never seen him eat so eagerly. He really enjoyed it!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Well at least you know he likes it:thumbup: Now you just have to decide which one or all three :lol::lol:


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

He seemed to like the mixture. Can I ask what might be a silly question?? What's the difference between skinners working dog food and normal adult dog apart from the price?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

VAT - you dont pay it on working dog food. 

There are a few other brands of working dog but I havent found one as good as skinners. 

My friend feeds hers their working maintenance - it's as cheap as chips with lots of cereal but her dog doesnt have any allergies and looks a million dollars. She was feeding her supermarket brands before so I guess it was an improvement


----------

